# Law Reform Commision report on Personal Debt



## JEON50 (16 Dec 2010)

I think this report released yesterday, was certainly worth waiting for

My Question, will is sit on the shelf until after the Election


"Debtors who are deemed to have virtually no prospect of paying back any debt could be issued with a one-off debt relief order, which would recognise the inability to pay and would mean the debt is deemed to be discharged, the commission proposes"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Jeon

The IMF have made it a condition of the bailout that the bill to amend the  personal insolvency laws be published by end of March 2012. 

I think that the general thrust of this report will be implemented, but not all the details. 

Brendan


----------



## JEON50 (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Brendan,

Well done on your work on this report, It's very fair and well balanced

JEON


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Jeon

Thanks for the compliments, but I wasn't involved, apart from making a  submission on two points - both of which were ignored as far as I can see.  I did also try to get a debate going on askaboutmoney. But I am not sure if those ideas were implemented or not. (Just for simplicity, I have "stuck" those threads on the top of this forum for ease of reference.

I suggested that they had not given enough consideration to mortgage debt and the final report has 3 pages out of 400 on the topic, which I raised at today's conference on the topic.

I also suggested that some fair mechanism should be found to allow people who are insolvent to access their pension funds to reduce their creditors and I don't see that in the report either. 

Brendan


----------



## JEON50 (17 Dec 2010)

*"The IMF have made it a condition of the bailout that the personal insolvency laws be modernised by end of March 2012." *

At first glance It thought it was next year , that is March 2011. So all next year the bailed out banks, can use the present laws to use their " UK based Debt collection Company" to use Auto Dial, and electronic voice messages to scare and  people" night and day.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Dec 2010)

JEON50 said:


> *"The IMF have made it a condition of the bailout that the personal insolvency laws be modernised by end of March 2012." *
> 
> At first glance It thought it was next year , that is March 2011. So all next year the bailed out banks, can use the present laws to use their " UK based Debt collection Company" to use Auto Dial, and electronic voice messages to scare and  people" night and day.



No. They are two seperate issues. If you have concerns about the behaviours of the banks' debt collection processes, make a submission on the Financial Regulator's Review of the Consumer Protection Code or read the new Code of Conduct on Mortgage Arrears.


----------



## JEON50 (21 Jan 2011)

I ave emailed FF, FG and Labour on this issue, and a few more, I have direct email answers from WHOM ? Goverment Ministers, I ave to pay special thans to Eamon O Cuiv


----------



## JEON50 (21 Jan 2011)

JEON50 said:


> I have emailed FF, FG and Labour on this issue, and a few more, I have direct email answers from WHOM ? Goverment Ministers, Ihh ave to pay special thanks to Eamon O Cuiv


 Mr O Cuiv is interested in ideas, and will discuss te meridits of various proposals


----------



## JEON50 (1 Mar 2011)

Now that the election is over, it is time for our new goverment to tackle many issues. I had FF FG, and Labour canidates, 2 are now TD's call to my home. They had not got a clue about the *LRC proposals on personal debt*. I did not even hear it discussed over the campaign.

*I want action, and an agreed time frame now*


----------



## JEON50 (17 Mar 2011)

"Dear Minister,

I would like to know if your department are going to act on the LRC report on Personsl Debt. It seems to have been lost as a topic in the Election. To a lot of families, including mine, the fact that Irish banks that are been bailed out, by us, can cause so many sleepless nights, for 10 or 20K, does not seem right

I am 52, had 2 strokes, and now depression, but speak for many, many more"

*COPY OF MAIL TO THE MINISTER*


----------

